# Wattage Reader



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Saw this deal and thought maybe some would be intrested. Not sure if it's a good product or even if it's a good price but I'm going to try it. It is however from Newegg..... a name you can trust









Wattage Reader


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

cool gizmo.

Let know how it works

Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have one -- in fact i think i posted this last year when the deal was 9.99 ...

anyway -- works great -- lets you know how much wattage ($$$) things cost you -- like my TVs in my house that i thought were off but just went to StandBy and used 80% of the same voltage -- or my computer that uses 200 watts all day long...

aaggghhhh


----------

